# What is the best font for announcements/posters?



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2013)

Verdana is my current favourite but are there any others worth considering?


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 1, 2013)

Verdana is a web font.

Have you considered comic sans?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 1, 2013)

That one that looks like wild west wanted posters.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> Verdana is a web font.
> 
> Have you considered comic sans?


Web font? Huh? 
Trying to avoid comic sans.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 1, 2013)

Papyrus!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Papyrus!


Fuck off!


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 1, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> That one that looks like wild west wanted posters.


 
especially if it's a 'WANTED' notice for late library books - no-one's ever done that before


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 1, 2013)

(Helvetica would be fine, if a bit dull)

http://typecache.com/font-clusters/03/ or one of these, or one on whatever list you've got that looks similar.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 1, 2013)

You know what I'm going to say, right?


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 1, 2013)

Sans serif, not too thin.  

I use arial, mostly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2013)

gill sans mt extra bold


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2013)

kabbes said:


> You know what I'm going to say, right?


And you'd be WRONG 
Font/typeface are interchangeable terms these days.
You should read Simon Garfield's book about Fonts


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> gill sans mt extra bold


Ah, also known as Dog Fucker


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2013)

Ms Ordinary said:


> especially if it's a 'WANTED' notice for late library books - no-one's ever done that before


Great idea!


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2013)

The 'best' font very much depends on the event you're publicising and where the posters will be placed.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't forget to use "quotes for emphasis" as well.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 1, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> And you'd be WRONG
> Font/typeface are interchangeable terms these days.
> You should read Simon Garfield's book about Fonts


Utter nonsense.  The world has gone quite mad.


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 1, 2013)

Ms Ordinary said:


> (Helvetica would be fine, if a bit dull)
> 
> http://typecache.com/font-clusters/03/ or one of these, or one on whatever list you've got that looks similar.


 
Helvetica -  often used to issue instructions or for clarity - aka the 'tidy your room' font.

(there's a feature length documentary on this typeface that's well worth watching)


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## fredfelt (Mar 1, 2013)

Interesting typeface related fact.  Fonts come in upper cases and lower cases - literally as the capital letters on presses are stored in the upper case.

Orang Utan -  I hoping that kabbes approves of this post which alludes to the different meanings associated with the words 'typeface' and 'font'.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 1, 2013)

Comic sans.

eta, damn too late.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 1, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Web font? Huh?
> Trying to avoid comic sans.


 
Designed for screen use back in the days when screens were crappy.

http://www.bigbrandsystem.com/why-i-hate-verdana/
http://www.zeldman.com/2010/04/18/verdana-pro-and-con-2/

Blown up, esp in print, it looks crap.

If you do want to use verdana, you can use the newer verdana pro, aparently.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2013)

It looks fine in 36


----------



## kabbes (Mar 1, 2013)

A fine year


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Utter nonsense.  The world has gone quite mad.


How is it nonsense? Don't you accept that usage of words changes over time?
Are you going to tell me the thing I use to point and click isn't really a mouse?


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 1, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It looks fine in 36


 
I'm sure it'll be fine for your poster.  Why did you bother asking?


----------



## kabbes (Mar 1, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> How is it nonsense? Don't you accept that usage of words changes over time?
> Are you going to tell me the thing I use to point and click isn't really a mouse?


No, I'm going to tell you that it is useful to have a word for the collective and a word for the specific.  Using the collective for the specific removes some of the subtlety possible in the language.

How are you going to differentiate now between a typeface and a font, without needing to resort to the inelegance of long clauses to identify what you mean?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2013)

You don't need to.
When I say font, everyone knows what I mean.
It's what you bathe Christian babies in


----------



## kabbes (Mar 1, 2013)

"I like that typeface but that font is ugly."

A sentence rendered meaningless by the mixing up of font and typeface.

Oh woe, woe and thrice woe!  Plaque upon all your hoses!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2013)

Plaque!


----------



## kabbes (Mar 1, 2013)

One of those blue ones.  Orang Utan Lived Here.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 1, 2013)

How about the grunge font: 

Or 2012 Headline:


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 1, 2013)

Your headline can be in something quite fancy (i'm currently taken with Rosewood, which appeared on the latest version of word) - but the body of the text needs to be in something easy to read. 

I love helvetica, but never had a programme which used it.


----------



## Firky (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a thing* about typography. 

(*read obsession)


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2013)

Have you read the Simon Garfield book, firky?
It's called Just My Type


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 1, 2013)

If you want to avoid comic sans you could always use comic serif. Here it is:

http://www.dafont.com/hvd-comic-serif.font


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't have a problem with comic sans. I think it is an excellent font for use in education. It's just that I want to rebrand as it were


----------



## Firky (Mar 1, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Have you read the Simon Garfield book, firky?
> It's called Just My Type


 
No, do you think I will like it?

I do have a few typography books though. Got rid of many of them though as they're more ornamental than reference, this one is an exception to the rule. It is brilliant:


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah, it's ace. Garfield is a great writer. He can write engagingly about virtually anything does. He's written books about AIDS, Radio 1, the colour mauve and the first person ever to be killed by a train.
It's a lovely looking book too (of course)


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2013)

In fact, PM me your address and I shall send it to you


----------



## Firky (Mar 2, 2013)

Are you sure? I don't like to take books off people unless they're absolutely sure of parting with them; books are mint.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 2, 2013)

*THNK!*


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 2, 2013)

The spacing is critical also.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2013)

Fuck yeah firky - remember how you helped me out? Least I can do


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 2, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> (there's a feature length documentary on this typeface that's well worth watching)


 
I saw that on Netflix and laughed. Then I remembered how some of the most interesting documentaries sound boring if just described.

I think I'll check this out now it's been recommended as well.

Cheers.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 2, 2013)

Just read chapter 3 of stealing sheep here: http://www.adobe.com/misc/pdfs/sssheep_chptr3.pdf


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 2, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Papyrus!


I had someone who wanted their site done in this.  This was before web fonts  so i  explained why arial was his best choce.   he  then  got someone to do him a flash site.  it was all small green papyrus text.  it was unreadable.

worst of all he pronounced it pappy-rhoos. it was so out their that  it has affected me and if i don't pay attention that springs to mind before the correct pronunciation.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 2, 2013)

Whatever font it is, it should be clear and easy to read, especially for those who may struggle with their reading.


----------



## RoyReed (Mar 2, 2013)

Maybe this will help you choose:


----------



## Firky (Mar 2, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Fuck yeah firky - remember how you helped me out? Least I can do


 
That was because you gave me a phone after I got mugged at knife point. 

I'll PM you my address.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 3, 2013)

Flowchart lacks reports and letters, which between them comprise 99% of my writing.

Flowchart fail.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 6, 2013)

windings


----------



## belboid (Mar 6, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Flowchart lacks reports and letters, which between them comprise 99% of my writing.
> 
> Flowchart fail.


you do them in whatever your copy of word defaults to.  Or what your company tells you to.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 6, 2013)

belboid said:


> you do them in whatever your copy of word defaults to. Or what your company tells you to.


Powerpoint isn't mentioned either.  We have our own special trademarked corporate typeface for that.  Don't you just love companies?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2013)

Wingdings.


----------

